
Republican-Leaning Cities Are at Greater Risk of Job Automation - lemeb
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/republican-leaning-cities-are-at-greater-risk-of-job-automation/
======
bobby_9x
Pretty much all tech jobs, by definition, have automated someone out of a job,
but they aren't included in these statistics.

